
19,000 UK credit card details posted on the Net ... and accessible on Google - gibsonf1
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1165447/19-000-UK-credit-card-details-posted-Net--accessible-Google.html
======
skalpelis
Is that the prosthetic finger from the guy who had a finger-flashdrive in an
article a few days ago?

~~~
vyrotek
I think it is. I was too distracted by the photo to even read the article. Oh
well..

------
tsally
Excellent. This is great news. Once they are on the net, the cardholders are
effectively safe because of fraud protection. The real danger is when you
don't know your number has been stolen. Based on the headline, it doesn't
appear the journalist who wrote this piece understands that. Sigh....

~~~
almost
He works for the Daily Mail. It's a wonder he could even string sentences
together let alone understand something as "complex" as that.

------
snprbob86
Overly sensational title (the original; gibsonf1 did the right thing using the
original title)

I'm sure the same credit card details can be found with other search engines,
but the title implies Google had something to do with it.

------
tlrobinson
That's better than them being traded in secret, right? The CC companies _know_
they're stolen and can immediately cancel them.

------
shadytrees
I guess USB drives now come in a "creepy and finger-like" flavor.

